# Acc / dcc?



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

what is it?

What is the + side, and the - Side of a track?

Where can i find a electrical tutorial for trains?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

FightingDrag, I think you have inadvertantly mixed some Cheerios in with the Corn Flakes. Let me sort it out for you.

To use the Wikipedia definition of DCC: "Digital Command Control (DCC) is a standard for a system to operate model railways digitally. When equipped with Digital Command Control, locomotives on the same electrical section of track can be independently controlled." In shorthand, DCC is a way of using computer-style hardware to drive multiple trains on the same layout while controlling them separately. When you speed one up or slow it down, the rest aren't forced to do the same thing.

ACC is usually shorthand for accessory or accessories.

Now, AC vs DC: most trains run on Direct Current, or DC. This means you have two wires coming out of your transformer: one is hot and one is the ground. On a two-rail track, it doesn't matter which rail is hot and which is ground unless you have trains that cannot be reversed (run backwards and forwards). Take your pick and connect the wire, but remember to stay consistent if you add in additional feeder wires around the track. On three-rail track like Lionel, I believe the center rail is hot and both outer rails are ground: someone please correct me if I have it backwards.

AC is alternating current, which very few trains (American Flyer, mostly) use. In the case of an AC layout, the two wires are interchangeable: there's no difference between the two. 

As for a tutorial, let me suggest you tell us what type of train you are running: scale and manufacturer. It's a lot easier to advise you if we know what you're using. Most likely, your best tutorial is right here on the site, asking questions of people who run the same thing and who can say, "See that small, brass screw on the left of the turnout..." You'll learn it much faster that way.

Best wishes,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The best thing about this forum, that I have never revealed, is that it is a time saver. I collected trains for many years but never ran them, outside of a rare circle. When the time came, I spent hours with Google looking and printing information. The best thing you could do now is read here or some magazines. Also, enjoy it.
You are at the stage of seeking what you want in the hobby and my opinion means little. If you want small, that is a start. For (400 save up) you may find a layout on craigslist, maybe free. It takes time and a lot of searching.

Also, I have spent hours trying to make information fast and simple. The reality is that I cannot cover everything. You have found the right place. Other forums can be much more technical and leave the beginner in the dust.

Welcome to MTF

Acc is short for Accessories. Two screw terminals to wire up.
DCC is out of your price range, Digital Command Control. 

Visit Lionel or Bachmann, go to starter sets and read their manuals. You can spend weeks reading what they have.
Good Luck


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like Reck's Cheerios / Corn Flakes comment!

I'll correct him just a bit, if I may ... most Lionel O run with AC power ... same as Flyer, except that Lionel O runs on three rails, rather than two.

Here's a very good thread (with links) that explains the basics behind DCC:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6052

And some additional helpful info here:

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html


Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A Mod thing ...

There were two threads with identical first posts for some reason. I've merged them into one.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for correcting my post, Teej. As you're aware, my knowledge is pretty skimpy when you get me away from AF!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: Any time!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Also seing as you want to run a train in a suitcase type set up you will most likely not need DCC because there probably would not be enough space to run two trains at once. If you do decide to put DCC into the suitcase layou thing the cheapest controller is around 70 to 80 dollars on avarage and is the Bachmann Ez-command station. Also the engines you buy will have to be DCC ready or equiped or have decoders installed in them. So an engine for 10 dollars is definatly out of the question especially for N. You could get an engine for the ten but you would still need to add the decoder which sells for 20 to 30 dollars and requires a lot of time and patience to do especially for N scale. It also requires a soldering iron, flux, and solder (smallest you can get the better).


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

AC/DC Exellent rock band dudes!!  :smokin:


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheerios and cornflakes are delicious!!!!!

but i understand it, DCC is for controlling the trains, while ACC is for controlling the lights and sutch?

And no, If i decide to make my own layout i will be investing money on it and putting in a couple trains, but this wont be for a Long time. Or ill build something at my moms. the suitcase thing is that i think i will enjoy the building part of the hobby, So why not try my hand at it and if i enjoy it, keep going, if i dont, oh well. 
I dont understand how ppl can spend 2k+ on a train set thats only 6 ft x 8 ft when theres ppl out there making 2-3 mile long train tracks for model live steam trains. While i DO understand the aesthetic reasons for making garden trains though, I would rather have something large. Id rather spend 5k on a live steam locomotive that i can ride while i tour the US as a traveling nurse (yes, i got insain ideas, oh well) jumping from tracks to tracks.

The suitcase train is trying a hobby inside of a hobby. The hobby is Model trains, and the hobby in that, is building the model scenery.

Ty for the replys guys!!
And yes, I will be making interesting tracks all together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FightingDrag said:


> I dont understand how ppl can spend 2k+ on a train set thats only 6 ft x 8 ft when theres ppl out there making 2-3 mile long train tracks for model live steam trains.


The nice part about this hobby is that there are no rules.  You're free to spend whatever you want to or can afford, and you're also free to build any kind of a RR that you like.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Drag, try it this way. DCC is a computer control system for trains; it has nothing to do with the whole AC/DC thing. Contemporary trains mostly run on DC: Direct Current. Their accessories, like lights and such, run on AC, or Alternating Current. The transformer generally supplies both kinds of current, and your transformer connection for accessories is marked ACC for accessories.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Speak for your trains, my "contemporary trains" run on A/C.


----------

